# Found lots of old discontinued MAC Lipsticks.



## mjalomo (May 14, 2006)

I was looking for swatches of pro colors when I stumbled across a website that has what seems to be alot of discontinued lipsticks (Jungle juice, Film Noir, Desire, Cyber, etc.) Has anyone purchased anything from this site?


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

I haven't but I know a couple of people who have bought from the site and they said it's ace. Really quick and fuss-free.


----------



## mjalomo (May 14, 2006)

Too bad I'm totally broke right now & will get my pro card by time I get payed again.  I am planning to buy myself my first filled 15 pan palette.


----------



## Ada (May 14, 2006)

Sometimes they say they have something but if you try to order it it says it's unavailable. They used to have Moxie on there and I tried to order it and that happened.


----------



## girlzippy (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_I was looking for swatches of pro colors when I stumbled across a website that has what seems to be alot of discontinued lipsticks (Jungle juice, Film Noir, Desire, Cyber, etc.) Has anyone purchased anything from this site?_

 
I've ordered from them many times, fast, great site.


----------



## squeakers (May 14, 2006)

I bought a MAC lipstick from them once and it was reallly rancid, it smelled like motor oil.  It came in the silver bullet packaging.  They were really nice about it when I emailed them, they refunded me and let me keep the lipstick.  (at least I got a back to MAC empty)  I've bought other powder products from them though and they were fine.  HTH!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squeakers* 
_I bought a MAC lipstick from them once and it was reallly rancid, it smelled like motor oil.  It came in the silver bullet packaging......_

 
That has happened to me before.  It is always a bit like Russian Roulette when you order the older stuff, huh?   I've given up on "finds" from the past like that, as you just never know.  Considering MAC's movement towards frequent launches with almost all products being new LE stuff, IMO there is just too much stuff to look forward to and no need to look to the past.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (May 14, 2006)

I have ordered from there. It is a pretty good site. I agree though with Mac Whore because the older products are sometimes not good anymore.


----------



## maxcat (May 15, 2006)

Helpful Hint: Anything that isn't a dry powder: Ask the seller to give you the number on the label on the base of the actual product above the name -- it has the year it was made --i.e. if it ends with a 6, it was made this year, 5 last year and so on.


----------



## squeakers (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_That has happened to me before.  It is always a bit like Russian Roulette when you order the older stuff, huh?   I've given up on "finds" from the past like that, as you just never know.  Considering MAC's movement towards frequent launches with almost all products being new LE stuff, IMO there is just too much stuff to look forward to and no need to look to the past.  Just my two cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, there is starting to be too much stuff to keep up with.  The kicker was that I didn't even know that the lipstick I bought from there wasn't even discontinued. (Vibe)  I ended up getting it at the counter instead.


----------



## pinkfeet (May 15, 2006)

I dont buy anything that old in lipsticks, glosses, foundation, nail polish - anything liquid basically or non powder. 

They go bad too fast, when I found restrained rust at nordies they were all bad and they hadnt even been out that long so I would pass on this find unless its e/s, blush etc.


----------



## Leslie_B (May 17, 2006)

That's where I got my Rockin Rudi! They were the ONLNY place that had it. no hassle and it came quickly, and wasn't rancid or anything.


----------



## ambidextrous (May 17, 2006)

Cyber is not a discontinued color


----------



## cno64 (Jun 16, 2006)

I love/hate it when MAC comes out with an LE that I really like(example: "Lovemate" lipstick) because I almost hate to use it because of my Inner Packrat screaming, "No more after this! No more after this!"
Anyone know of a 12-step program for MAC?


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Dec 31, 2006)

what is this website?


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd be wary about buying anything from a much older range. My mom once passed me some Clinique GWP lippies that she'd stashed away and forgotten for about a year, and they already smelled funny.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_Cyber is not a discontinued color_

 
Neither is Film Noir or Desire...we have them all at my store & they are all on the recently updated schematic sheet.


----------

